# Offshore Venice LA



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Had a really good trip with Rex Paul and friends from Florida on saturday. The weather was a little iffy but we decided to hit it anyways. Headed out the pass to some decent seas so we headed long and didnt stop till we were 55 miles out. Caught three livies at the rig and were setting up when a marlin chased some bait up to the boat. Threw out a livie and the small blue inhaled it and put on a show. Fought him for about 30 minutes before we pulled a palm beach release.



















A little while later we had a school of dolphin swim up. We managed to pick off most of that school with chunks of blackfin before the rig informed us we needed to move so they could test their water cannon. Being that it was a little cool to be getting soaked we ran south a little to a spar rig. Soon as we got there another school of dolphins moved up and we picked off 7 of these before they swam away. All of them were caught using chunks of blackfin and 7/0 circle hooks. 

We got some more bait off the rig and set em out. Rex was first up and he nailed a 100 pound class fish on a live goggle eye. No more hits on livies so we jigged up some more blacks with oti jaeger jigs and got to work on a chunk line. The 2nd drift we made we doubleup with two solid fish. The first one was landed by richard and went well over 100 pounds. His sons fish followed that one in and was a nice 85-90 pounder. 

Made a few more drifts and caught two more nice yf before the seas really started picking up and forced us to go in about 130 or so. It was a long slow,cold, wet ride back to the dock but we made it in with 12 dolphin and five yellowfin.


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy S**t dude, those ain't chickens...SR


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:clap great report


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

as always!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome! i need to get over there and catch one of those yft's . it's on my xmas list. save some for me! great job! see ya soon.

scot


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job thanks for the report and pics, gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report as always Captain! You make me sick but in a good way. A few more years and my oldest son will be ready for a tuna trip. Keep the reports coming. We love to read them and see the pictures.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome trip and awesome action photos of the blue


----------

